# What color?..



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I saw this on facebook for a Welsh Pony breeder. Wow. What do y'all think of the coloring? Is he bay? Or bay with like sabino (spelling?) or some dilluted gene? I'm not too good at anything genetic.. I'm trying to learn.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

IDK...but wow!!! He is amazing! Is he silver bay?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think so, although I wouldn't know. I'm curious to what other people think/are sure of.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It looks kind of like silver bay, but it's hard to tell since it doesn't show his tail. Are there any other pictures of him? It also looks like he may have silver eyelashes, which would give away the silver bay.

I'm not sure though. It looks veryyy similar to the gulastra plume, but that affects tails rather than manes.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think silver bay too.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

In Welsh, that grey color to the mane ect is very common, and it's not from the silver gene. It's typically chestnut horses.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Our bay Clydesdale has the silver like that in his mane and tail, I was told it was likely caused by Sabino and "Wild" Bay... but that hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

If the tips of his ears were dark I would say he was a silver bay, even though I have never seen one with that color mane. However, it was my understanding that bays always have at least the tips black/dark?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

So, could he be chestnut with sabino? Looking at his face? I'll look for more photos of him.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep. Chestnut. But what makes his mane turn that color?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

How about sooty palomino (or sooty chestnut?). 

I knew a Foxtrotter mare that I swore was some kind of exotic color, like silver dapple, and it turns out she was a sooty palomino. Her mane and tail were gray like that, along with her lower legs.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe, I'll find photos of his dam & sire.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Yep. Chestnut. But what makes his mane turn that color?


Sooty. Very common in Welsh


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I was thinking more along the lines of silver bay with his white eyelashes, but that could be caused by the sabino that's going on. As far as why his mane and tail are grey like that, I have no idea what causes that.


----------

